# Struttin'!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Saw this guy today, no sun...


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice pics. that is a pretty nice gobbler too. :sniper:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice pictures what kinda of lens or zoom do you have??


----------

